# 2000 a6 4.2 transmission



## b5fever (Mar 10, 2011)

So I have a 2000 a6 4.2 auto trans, I know these are famous for going out, my car has 142k . When the car is cold the transmission shifts smooth in all gears, when it gets warm it starts slipping, could this be a fluid /filter issue? No codes presented . Any input would be great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajcorona (Nov 18, 2007)

Did it get any better? I just am putting my 2000 A6 4.2 back on the road after my buddy crashed it in the spring. Have rebuilt my transmission at 140K or so.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Suggest try a transmission fluid and filter change first and go from there. I subscribe to changing automatic trans fluid & filter every 60K - 80K miles depending on environmental driving conditions. Some may disagree, but note years ago Audi's stated "lifetime fluids" was a bit of a misnomer as it actually referred to the length of the Audi warranty and not the life of the vehicle.


----------

